# Landie House, Devon - May 2018



## Landie_Man (Sep 17, 2018)

So during @Mookster, @Cgrizzy and my West Country Tour back in May; we drove right into deepest, darkest rural Devon. Some real deliverance area here. 

The house is incredibly well hidden by brush and almost impossible to make out on Google Maps from the air; so we set about following various paths until we found it. 

I don't really "do" houses, but Mookster is on a bit of a house binge, and well really the interest was the 1981 Land Rover Series III 109"; complete with safari roof, military bumper and expedition roof rack which had been rotting outside since 1999; so a pretty "me" explore from the get go. 

We did venture into the house though which had been disused since the mid to late 2000s going by dates on food tins and magazines in the house. 

It did appear to be another story of hoarding here, and the thick greenery had caused some serious damp in the house rendering parts of it inaccessible.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10 





#11





#12





#13





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157671363819717


----------



## skankypants (Sep 18, 2018)

Interesting place pal


----------

